# Viola concerto (yep, you read that right)



## Brazealnut (Jun 22, 2019)

For all my fellow violists out there who are tired of seeing the limelight on their violinist and cellist colleagues, here's a little something I crafted to coax that limelight in our direction.


__
https://soundcloud.com/brazealnut%2Fsets

Much of the inspiration came from nature, and in that regard, it sounds (I think) rather Scandinavian. The goal was to create something beautiful, haunting, stirring-dare I say epic-for the viola to claim as its own. I'd love to know what experiences and feelings it invokes in others, especially violists, although I welcome anyone's feedback. 

(Fair warning: altogether the piece is about 40 minutes long, so please plan accordingly. Also, this hasn't been "playtested," so consider it a work-in-progress.) Thanks in advance for listening!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Please consider doing a new recording with only a touch of reverb. Your echo-chamber is so thick, I find it a turnoff. You wrote a piece of classical music. Use the amount of ambiance you hear on professional orchestra recordings.


----------



## Brazealnut (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm sorry my mixing abilities (or lack thereof) kept you from enjoying the piece. One of these days, when I have the time and willpower, I'm going to sit down and figure out how to properly mix.


----------



## Brazealnut (Jun 22, 2019)

Here is a video version (if you prefer that sort of thing).


----------

